# very good speakers around 6000 rupees.



## rocky001 (May 24, 2011)

Hi all.
I currently have a Rs. 1200 creative speaker set,but it is not so good.
I listen a lot of rock and metal songs and lots of movies.I need to buy a good 2.1 speaker set for my hostel room.I want a serious upgrade for my movies and music, a speaker that can clearly differentiate between mids and highs.The speakers i have considered are VS4121 and MX5021(whats the price difference). but are their any better ones out there??
I m ready to go up to Rs. 7000-8000 scale,but not more than that.
which one is better among mx5021 and fx6021
how much does the altec fx6021 costs in india?
and also tell how to position speakers for optimum sound.
Thank You.
PEACE \m/

*any bodyyyy??????????*


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 24, 2011)

i hav a crush on Altec Lansing Octane 7 (VS 4621) and expressionist ULTRA (MX 6021)...
They are a huge distance apart in terms of burning a hole in your wallet! Do check them out!


----------



## mAYHEM (May 28, 2011)

Got a Sony SRS-D5 2.1 system.Bass and mids are clean although the highs are a bit over.The best part is that the bass is clean and punchy and the bass reflex designed sub woofer actually works.At high volumes it sounds pretty balanced but you can't crank it up like the creative or logitech one's.

Cost - Rs. 3200 (ebay)


----------



## desiibond (May 28, 2011)

Check Logitech Z-523 and Z-623.


----------



## MegaMind (May 31, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> i hav a crush on Altec Lansing Octane 7 (VS 4621) and expressionist ULTRA (MX 6021)...



My friend bought VS4621 to compete with my VS4121, I thought 4621 would blow out the 4121...
I was shocked to see that VS4121 made VS4621 unaudible...
VS4121 is a clear winner over VS4621


----------



## desiibond (May 31, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> My friend bought VS4621 to compete with my VS4121, I thought 4621 would blow out the 4121...
> I was shocked to see that VS4121 made VS4621 unaudible...
> VS4121 is a clear winner over VS4621



It may be louder but the audio is muddy and mids are not good.


----------



## MegaMind (May 31, 2011)

desiibond said:


> It may be louder but the audio is muddy and mids are not good.


I agree with u about the mids in vs4121... 
At 3K, VS4621 is a no go over VS4121 @ 2.8K. If VS4621 is sold for 2K, it s a good vfm...
considering the highs n lows, 4121 >> 4621

P.S : I would never rate a speaker with regard to loudness... 

Searched some forums n found tat, those who bought VS4621, returned it n bought VS4121...


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 31, 2011)

Hmm...i hav to think again to decide my purchase then...what do you guys suggest?


----------



## MegaMind (May 31, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> Hmm...i hav to think again to decide my purchase then...what do you guys suggest?


Ur budget?



rocky001 said:


> I m ready to go up to Rs. 7000-8000 scale,but not more than that.



@op If u can find these in ur budget get it eyes closed...,
1. Logitech Z-2300
2. MX 5021


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 31, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Ur budget?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my total budget is 55k and i intend to get a SNB+Z68 rig, so i hav to keep my budget for the speaker within 3.5k, (i'm opting for a Creative sound blaster usb gaming headset too)
i'll start a thread soon regarding my purchase, after i gather the money together


----------



## MegaMind (May 31, 2011)

^^@3.5k, Edifier C3 or VS4121...


----------

